# be Quiet E9 580W CM noch brauchbar?



## target2804 (18. Juni 2016)

Guten Abend,

da ich mich mit Netzteilen nicht wirklich auskenne, eine kurze Frage:
Mein Bruder bekommt von mir zum Geburtstag meinen alten i7 mit Board und DDR geschenkt.
Ich kaufe mir den 6800K und ein neues Board. In meinem PC läuft aktuell und auch weiterhin eine R9 390. 
Ist mein netzteil noch ok dafür, oder sollte ich es lieber auf den Müll werfen?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Juni 2016)

Wie alt ist das Netzteil denn ungefähr?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (18. Juni 2016)

Du solltest zumindest für ein neues Sparen!
Ich persönlich würde es mit so teurer Hardware nicht weiter verwenden wenn es um die 5 Jahre auf den Buckel hat!
Das E10 mit 500 Watt sollte es werden!


----------



## target2804 (18. Juni 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wie alt ist das Netzteil denn ungefähr?



das netzteil wurde 2012 gekauft und hat jetzt noch keine ganzen 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Du solltest zumindest für ein neues Sparen!
> Ich persönlich würde es mit so teurer Hardware nicht weiter verwenden wenn es um die 5 Jahre auf den Buckel hat!
> Das E10 mit 500 Watt sollte es werden!



Hat wie gesagt noch nicht ganz 4 Jahre. Gibts eine Alternative zu den beQuiet? oder sind die immer noch das Beste?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (18. Juni 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hat wie gesagt noch nicht ganz 4 Jahre. Gibts eine Alternative zu den beQuiet? oder sind die immer noch das Beste?


Nein es sollte nur DC-DC-Technik an Board haben und nicht gruppenreguliert sein!


----------



## facehugger (18. Juni 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> das netzteil wurde 2012 gekauft und hat jetzt noch keine ganzen 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel
> 
> 
> 
> Hat wie gesagt noch nicht ganz 4 Jahre. Gibts eine Alternative zu den beQuiet? oder sind die immer noch das Beste?


Sooo schlecht ist das E9 jetzt nicht. Und klar gibt es Alternativen zum E10:


Seasonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

Was hat denn dein Bruder für eins drin und welche Grafikkarte?

Mit der 390 ist es noch ok wenn du die austauschst würde ich das Netzteil austauschen gegen ein P11 550W oder E10 500W


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich denke ich würde es noch weiter verwenden.


----------



## facehugger (19. Juni 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich würde es noch weiter verwenden.


Gleich kommt der Treshold vorbei und sagt, vergrab es tief in Nachbar`s Garten

Gruß


----------



## target2804 (19. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Was hat denn dein Bruder für eins drin und welche Grafikkarte?
> 
> Mit der 390 ist es noch ok wenn du die austauschst würde ich das Netzteil austauschen gegen ein P11 550W oder E10 500W



Mein Bruder hat meine alte GTX670 und ein E9 480W CM von 2013.
Die R9 390 habe ich erst gekauft und behalte sie auf jeden fall noch 1-2Jahre.



facehugger schrieb:


> Gleich kommt der Treshold vorbei und sagt, vergrab es tief in Nachbar`s Garten
> 
> Gruß


Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit darauf


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (19. Juni 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit darauf


Dann tu dir einen gefallen und gönn dir ein neues!


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Juni 2016)

Mit ner 670 kannst das e9 weiter verwenden.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

Er hat ja ne R9 390 und sein Bruder die 670


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Juni 2016)

Bei ner 390 würde ich das Netzteil wechseln.


----------



## NussiBussi (19. Juni 2016)

Sooo schlecht ist das E9 nun auch wieder nicht...
Ich würde es behalten und in 2-3 Jahren nach einem Neuen Ausschau halten.
Da kein CF/ SLI genutzt wird, sollten die Lastspitzen der 390 vom E9 abgefangen werden können.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

Mit neuer Grafikkarte austauschen außer es soll extrem OC mit der CPU betrieben werden


----------



## target2804 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich bin kein OC-Fan. Ich undervolte, schon immer 
Graka auf -77mV und die damalige CPU im Offset mit -0,030v auf 0,904v geregelt.

Ich behalte das Netzeil dann wohl bis die Garantie weg ist (1 Jahr und 2 Monate noch) und dann werde ich es auswechseln, denke ich. 
Die R9 390 sollte ja mit 300 Watt maximaler Leistungsaufnahme meinem 580W netzteil nicht das Genick brechen


----------



## Grotix (19. Juni 2016)

Solange es noch läuft behalt es. Warum etwas wegschmeissen wenn es noch funktioniert?!


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2016)

Grotix schrieb:


> Solange es noch läuft behalt es. Warum etwas wegschmeissen wenn es noch funktioniert?!



Weil Netzteile auch alt werden. Und wenn das passiert, werden häufig alle anderen Bauteile zunehmend belastet und geschädigt.

Aber ich denke, 3-4 Jahre sind für das genannte Netzteil noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Matze135 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich habe auch ein E9 500W ca 3 - 4 Jahre Alt und einer R9 390.
Keinerlei Probleme. 
Die Straight Power Netzteile, haben 5 Jahre Hersteller Garantie. Ich Denke nicht das ich es Früher Entsorgen würde.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2016)

Matze135 schrieb:


> Die Straight Power Netzteile, haben 5 Jahre Hersteller Garantie. Ich Denke nicht das ich es Früher Entsorgen würde.



5 Jahre würde ich denen auch zutrauen. 

Aber im Allgemeinen muss man ist das nicht leicht zu sagen.

Mein altes BeQuiet StraightPower E6 hat  sieben Jahre gehalten, dann aber gleich das Mainboard mit den Tod gerissen.
Mein altes billigs CoolerMaster GX650 ist mir nach 2,5 Jahren um die Ohren geflogen. Dafür hat aber die angeschlossene Hardware überlebt.


----------



## azzih (19. Juni 2016)

Nein, Netzteil ist okay. Zwar noch gruppenreguliert, aber bei ner 390 kein Problem.  Bevor das E10 rauskam wurde hier im Forum von den gleichen Leuten quasi jedem das E9 aufgedrängt, die heute teils vehement meinen man müsse es ersetzen.


----------



## Matze135 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte vorher auch ein E9 Straight Power und das hatte 1 Jahr Gehalten, dann hat es sich mit viel Rauch und Knistern Abgemeldet. Hardware hat überlebt.
Ich sage mir immer, man kann Glück oder auch Pech haben.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (19. Juni 2016)

Das ist ein gutes Netzteil und wenn es nicht übermäßig stark beansprucht wurde, sich kein fiepen oder pfeifen bemerkbar macht und Lüfter nachwievor einwandfrei läuft, kannst du es doch bedenkenlos weiterverwenden. Eher finde ich es unnormal binnen sehr kurzer Zeit, ständig die Hardware zu tauschen. Einige Teile halten durchaus erheblich länger wie einige User das Ihren Komponenten zutrauen möchten. Habe das gleiche Netzteil im Zweitrechner drin und ein größeres im Hauptrechner.


----------



## azzih (19. Juni 2016)

Hatte sogar das olle E8 jetzt wie lange? 5 oder 6 Jahre, nie irgendwas gehabt. Hab erst jetzt aufgrund des Alters und weil ich mir ne neue Graka zulegen will mal das Superflower Leadex Gold geleistet.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

Das E8 war sogar schon Indy also von der Spannungserzeugung her besser aber so nach ca. 5 Jahren tauschen und gut ggf. in alten PC verwenden wenn es nen gutes NT war das nen noch älteres drin hat


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Bevor das E10 rauskam wurde hier im Forum von den gleichen Leuten quasi jedem das E9 aufgedrängt, die heute teils vehement meinen man müsse es ersetzen.



Und weißt du auch, wieso das so war bzw. ist?

Das E9 kannst du weiter nutzen. Sollte für den 680ß0k kein Problem darstellen. Bei einer neuen Grafikkarte solltest du es dann ersetzen -- je nach dem, ob du dann auf Vega oder auf einer GTX 1080 Ti wechselst.


----------



## Pu244 (19. Juni 2016)

Das Netzteil kann man noch (vermutlich) problemlos weiternutzen.



azzih schrieb:


> Bevor das E10 rauskam wurde hier im Forum von den gleichen Leuten quasi jedem das E9 aufgedrängt, die heute teils vehement meinen man müsse es ersetzen.



Das stimmt so nicht, Threshold hat schon damals darauf hingewiesen das sie Gruppenreguliert sind. Empfohlen wurde das E9 vorallem wegen seines leises Lüfters.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mein altes BeQuiet StraightPower E6 hat  sieben Jahre gehalten, dann aber gleich das Mainboard mit den Tod gerissen.



Das E6 ist eine ganz eigene Geschichte, ich hatte auch so eines das sich nach 2 Jahren verabschiedet hat. Danach hat Listan den Fertiger gewechselt.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, Threshold hat schon damals darauf hingewiesen das sie Gruppenreguliert sind. Empfohlen wurde das E9 vorallem wegen seines leises Lüfters.



Absolut. Damals waren leise Netzteile eher rar gesät.
Daher wurde das E9 empfohlen. Damals gab es auch keine Maxwell Karten, die so hohe Peaks hatten.
Heute sieht es zum Glück anders aus. Erst mal gibt es eine Reihe von leisen und guten Netzteilen und das E10 ist Indy und nicht mehr Gruppe.

Dass hier niemand BeQuiet in den Himmel lobt sollte angesichts der Kritik beim System 8 und dem Pure Power L9 offensichtlich sein.


----------



## dethacc (20. Juni 2016)

Die gleiche Frage hab ich mir vor einem Jahr ca. auch gestellt.
Gekauft habe ich mein E9 580 vor etwa 3,5 Jahren als mein XFX mit 450Watt von der 7870XT bis zum maximum ausgelastet wurde und voll aufdrehte und zu pfeifen begann. Stromverbrauch lag bei bis zu 430 Watt der Pc gesammt. Nach dem Wechsel auf eine GTX 970 sank auch der Stromverbrauch auf ca 350 Watt und nun mit der GTX 1070 kann man 300 Watt schon als maximaler Verbrauch sehen.

Also eigentlich geht ja die Last auf dem Netzteil mit den Jahren zurück? Oder sind nun die schnellen Wechsel moderner Karten wirklich schlimmer als ca 100 Watt mehr Last?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2016)

die Peak Werte sind das, was die Netzteile langfristig killen, und die können weit höher sein als die TDP der Karte hergibt.
Die 980 Ti z.B. kann auch schon mal 500 Watt Peak haben.
Für ein Indy Netzteil kein Problem. Ein Gruppe Netzteil kann da schon mal in die Knie gehen. 
Heutige Karten verhalten sich halt wie ein Crossload Test und im Crossload war das E9 schon immer beschissen.


----------



## ile (7. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> die Peak Werte sind das, was die Netzteile langfristig killen, und die können weit höher sein als die TDP der Karte hergibt.
> Die 980 Ti z.B. kann auch schon mal 500 Watt Peak haben.
> Für ein Indy Netzteil kein Problem. Ein Gruppe Netzteil kann da schon mal in die Knie gehen.
> Heutige Karten verhalten sich halt wie ein Crossload Test und im Crossload war das E9 schon immer beschissen.


Das heißt aber, dass ein E8 weil es Indy ist noch problemlos verwendet werden kann? Hab es vor 5 Jahren gekauft und bin zufrieden damit. Möchte evtl. eine 1060 kaufen, wenn preislich nicht zu heftig


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2016)

ile schrieb:


> Das heißt aber, dass ein E8 weil es Indy ist noch problemlos verwendet werden kann? Hab es vor 5 Jahren gekauft und bin zufrieden damit. Möchte evtl. eine 1060 kaufen, wenn preislich nicht zu heftig



Es ist inzwischen alt geworden. Nach 5 Jahren kann man ein Netzteil schon mal tauschen, auch wenns Indy ist. Die Kondensatoren altern trotzdem und technisch ist das E8 trotzdem überholt.
Für eine 1060 sollte es sicher noch reichen, die Karte braucht ja nicht viel, aber ein neues Netzteil innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Juli 2016)

Ja, ein E8 würde ich dann doch austauschen, egal wie gut es technisch damals war.


----------



## ile (7. Juli 2016)

Ok, danke euch.


----------

